# whats everyone drive?



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

what cars you lot own?

i still got the shitty

astra van

susuki jimny

hyundai lancer

there alright but not fast enough


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

1992 ford mustang 5.0 convertible


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

dont have a car

ride a Suzuki GSX-R 1000


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

A top of the range fiat punto :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah me too dont have a car I got at the moment

Yamaha R1

Kawasaki ZX9R

Aprilia RS250

Want a ZX10R and a GSXR750 too

J


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

ford fiesta zetec 1.25 in silver ! its my baby!


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

2004 Merc C Class Estate w/sports pack and a slightly camp Smart FourTwo Passion Cabrio for the Missus.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

> w/sports pack


whats that? a tennis racket, beach ball and some shuttlecoks?

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

1998 RENAULT MEGANE 1.4(RED)

P REG ESCORT 1.3

Not very quick cars but me and my missus are only 21 so insurance is still expensive.Im happy with them though.In a thew years i wanna get a peguet convertable in black, not very ambitious am i.


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

03 mondeo ghia x. boring as sin. i cant remember why i bought it? :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

9519sam said:


> > w/sports pack
> 
> 
> whats that? a tennis racket, beach ball and some shuttlecoks?
> ...


LMBFAO :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

As of today, I'm a soldier. This will be my car, it'll crush all of yours 

Challenger II


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

s**t :shock:

u really gonna get 2 drive 1 of those? that looks ace.


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

although my mondeo has heated AND cooled seats! bet ur challenger doesnt have those :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeh, I'm going to get to drive that thing!

Maybe it dosen't have heated seats, but it has the gun!! 120mm!!

I'm the boss of the road for now on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

I have sprayed many m.o.d. vehicles and I know their weaknesses. Mind you you couldn't catch/hit me on my R1

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

> As of today, I'm a soldier. This will be my car, it'll crush all of yours


you lucky basterd lol

until you get blown up :shock:


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

HeavY said:


> 9519sam said:
> 
> 
> > > w/sports pack
> ...


hehehe, that's right Sam and a nice rubber bag to carry it all in :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

nice,

i gotta get meself one of them then,

how much are they?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

i got a honda crx vtec with 66000 miles mint and i clean pug 205 gti 1.6.

i love cars and would change one of them to something with a turbo but im saving for austrailia :x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Isuzu trooper LWB ( Discovery & boy racer destroyer) :wink: Watch people s**t themselves on narrow country roads when you floor it towards them in one of these. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

zx9rjas. said:


> I have sprayed many m.o.d. vehicles and I know their weaknesses. Mind you you couldn't catch/hit me on my R1
> 
> J


Untill you hit the mine I left in the road for you :wink:

Send me a PM with the weaknesses, we don't the enemies knowing them.

:lol:


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

steve said:


> nice,
> 
> i gotta get meself one of them then,
> 
> how much are they?


28K all in....and extra for the missus gouging an alloy and doing a tyre

 :roll: :x :shock:


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

irish bulldog said:


> i got a honda crx vtec with 66000 miles mint and i clean pug 205 gti 1.6.
> 
> i love cars and would change one of them to something with a turbo but im saving for austrailia :x


Pug 205 GTI, hell yeah!!!

I loved my one, handled like nothing else!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

LM6000 said:


> irish bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > i got a honda crx vtec with 66000 miles mint and i clean pug 205 gti 1.6.
> ...


yes great wee car and very hard to find a clean one you can through these wee cars about and they wont spin


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

I Passed my test today, so I now drive my mothers Fiesta!! :lol:


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Sweet, congratulations Benji


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

Ford Mustang GT (V8 4.6L)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

what year redespy? has to be post '95. have you driven a 5.0 before?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

> Ford Mustang GT (V8 4.6L)


How many liters/gallons does it take to fill it up and well tell ya how much it would cost in the uk to fill her up!

I'm presuming you live in the us though.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, I live in the US. I'd never be able to afford it in the UK. It has a 13 gallon tank and costs about $27 to fill up, it used to be half that much 3 years ago. Still, can't complain petrol is still cheap over here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

They are U.S. Boys and dont give a damn how much it takes to fill it up, petrol is cheaper than beer out there :lol:

Mind you try owning a 150bhp+ bike that only weighs 170Kg. I took her 30-40 miles down the motorway last weekend and used a whole tank of petrol :shock: (14), dont think the fact that I was doing 150mph+ helped on fuel economy but I didn't buy her for that. :lol:

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

150mph on a bike must have felt great! I did 160 in a friends Carrera S4 a while ago and that was scary - on a bike it must be intense.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

gas is about $2.30 a gallon over here, way too expensive. and the pound is higher than the us dollar now 1.5 to 1 about. i just love my 5.0.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

Cheers LM,



> gas is about $2.30 a gallon over here, way too expensive. and the pound is higher than the us dollar now 1.5 to 1 about. i just love my 5.0.


Ha, Its about 80p odd a litre thats 80 x 4.5 = 3.60 a gallon so thats $6.82 a gallon over here!! :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

christ, you guys have it tough. but youre right there where they make all of the best bikes so you dont have to import them. i want an aprilia so bad, but here theyre so damn expensive its not funny.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

What aprilia bud. An RSV Mille or the RS250 (converted for the road as yours are track bikes)

I've got an RS250 and its a lunatic bike.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

i like the mille. i read a funny story in a bike mag about the mille when they made the new model, michael jordan (basket ball legend) paid around $45,000.00 american for #23 off the assembly line (his number was 23 when he played). matt leblanc (joey from the series friends) got #1 off the line for free...doesnt that just burn?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

The mille is a good V powered bike but the ducati's are the more popular V twin over here.

I like V's but like more power so stick with the 4's.

$45,000 for a mille though! I'd rather get an MV or a ZX10R


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

in the process of choosin a harley! my first bike so dont want to go too powerful until a feel real comfortable.

BUT am liking the new vrsc lovely...but al probs end up with a 883 low sportster!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi all, i havent done a lot of driving lately, but in addition to my accord aerodeck 96, i have bought a 00 406, and 2 weeks ago bought an audi 90 2.3 to restore, give me something to do other than training.

Dave.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

I drive a Golf VR6 Ive modified it quite heavly I have the 2.9 V6 engine from the corrado in it its lowered on 17's has a KNN air filter, brand new induction kit it been completly debadged and de skirted, mk4 headlight conversion, fully custom built back and front bumpers the only thing I haven't got round to is the interior which is standard at the moment.

Its around 220bhp at the moment so its bang on the limit for a front wheel drive oh Ive also uprated the brakes and suspension.

Once I do the interior I'm thinking of converting it to four wheel drive and supercharging it.

It's taken me almost three years to get this far though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

thats determination. i love the vw corrado but theyre few and far between here stateside and if you do find one theyre ungodly expensive. 220 on a fwd is damn good deadpool. im eventually going to work my mustang over, its a stock 5.0 right now with flowmaster exhaust. when i had it dynoed it was at 280 hp. im in the process of getting a body kit for it, im going with a cervini stalker/cobra conversion. its the cobra back valance which is a little higher than the gt and the stalker front which just looks bad and i dont see too many of them around. only gonna cost me $1300.00 so i have a little saving up to do! in the mean time im gathering all the interior parts to switch out, right now its this hideous red and white, im going all black. gonna pull the engine while the body work is being done and bore it .40 over and drop a stroker kit in it, swap the stock heads for the boss heads and throw on either an edelbrock or trickflow upper and lower manifold. probably go up to an 80mm throttle body and change the rear end out for the 9 inch. oh, and im doing a 5 lug conversion on it since it has a 4 lug pattern right now. dreams keep us going, right! i just want to be able to drive it on the weekends and smoke corvettes with it!


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

Sounds like a job and half but it will be worth all the work and the money when you finally get to drive the finished article.

Corrado VR6's and supercharged G60's still fetch silly money over here to and there pretty thin on the grouund.

I bought my Golf from a friend for 4,900 at the time I think they had a book price of 5,700 so it was a pretty good deal.

At the time to get a VR6 Corrado of the same age (96) would have cost about 9,000 once I got it a mechanic friend of mine managed to get me a recon Corrado VR6 engine for !,500 (it really helps knowing people in the trade when your modding!) so It cost a total of 6,400 to have the same stock power as a Corrado in a lighter body shell.

Corrado's are going to be future classic cars though mark my words my brother had a 93 2.0 16v in White which he had lowered and put a new induction kit and air filter on it was in white (not a very desirable colour in the car game) and he sold it last year and still managed to get 4,500 for it and it was an 11 year old car at the time theres not many cars that hold there value like that!

At 220bhp If I'm not steady round bends the front end can actually skip and lift and I have in the past when I've got a little reckless spun the wheels in every gear (not good for the old tyres!) 200-230bhp is pretty much as far as a front wheel drive car can go I think Alfa make a 23obhp front wheel drive car but I've not heard of one more powerful than that.

I once had a guy in an Audi TT try to race me and I killed him off the lights I stopped at the next set and he caught up to me wound his window down and said "WTF have you got in that!" I just smiled at him.

Thats an advantage of having your car debadged not only is the look of the car smoother and cleaner guys in other cars haven't a clue if its a normal Golf with a kit or something special and the ones that think its a 1.6 dressed up and try and race me get a nasty shock! lol


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey guys, my sister has a green corrado, she has had it a while, nice looking car, i like the spoiler thing at the back i think she said it lifts when you hit 30or 40 mph, im sure you chaps will set me straight on this one.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

i think its so cute when these guys in their hondas roll up on me at a light and think that since they changed their exhaust out for a coffee can and they have a big tach they are a shoe in for the next fast and furious movie. and they look at me all hard and rev their engines...i dont want to hurt them, really. but when they talk s**t to their buddies is when i stick it in 1st and wait for the light to go. i dont come out of 1st until they hit 3rd and when i hear them shift i drop the hammer in 2nd and blow their doors off. too bad really, id like to help them but they just want to look like fools!


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

True the fast and the Furious has a lot to answer for!

Yeah your right Mule when you hit 40 (could be 50 will have to check with my bro) the spoiler raises up from the back to increase areodynamics they got that Idea from the 993 Porsche when my bro would take me out in his Corrado he would always shout for me to look at the back as it raised it never seemed to get old! lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

thats the coolest thing, i love watching those things go! i have no problem with the rice burners that really are suped up as three of my dream cars are the mits. 3000 gt vr-4, the toyota supra, and the nissan skyline. i love the look of thos cars and theyre damn fast. but when they have stock s**t and wanna go, just stupid! i gotta get a corrado, the shape is perfect for a sound system too. i used to have a '95 ford probe gt, 2.5L 24 valve v-6 with a 5 speed, damn quick stock but the best part was the shape. i had one 12" sub on a 2000 watt amp and hit 130db on the dash...loud as hell.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

I love the 3000GT VR-4 has to be one of all my all time favourite cars when I used to play Gran Turismo it was my car of choice cause it was faster than the Skyline in a straight line and could be modded on the game to over 1000bhp!

There not that hard to get hold of either theres a few importers in my area who always have one or two in stock bloody expensive though! bit to rich for my blood at the moment!

I've heard they handle like s**t though I sat in one at the Motorshow back in 98 they wouldn't let me start it though no matter how much I begged and pleaded!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

have you ever seen the hardtop convertible they made? yes, they did make a few, i found a couple on ebay about a year ago and the targa tops are expensive too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.hemmings.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/dealers.detail/hmn_vehicle_id/214882


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

I didn't know they made a convertible, I've seen a few Targas knocking around but never a convertible, For my money The 3000GT is a great looking car and that one looks even better with the top down.

$33,000 for a 9 year old car is pretty dam expensive though depending on the exchange rate thats between 17,000 - 20,000 dam! and I thought 12,000 for a normal one was expensive, I'd better get saving and I may be able to afford one by the time I'm 50!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

i heard that! they are ridiculous expensive. id love to get my hands on one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Just got a Subaru Impreza, been offered a nice evo as well


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

1998 Chevy Silverado pickup truck. Its green and I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Munchie (Sep 4, 2005)

I ride an 05 Yamaha Raptor with Nos and now an Astra GSI (wnter is comming)!!


----------



## merf777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Fiesta Zetec S

Audi S3

Shawspeed SPK Kit Car

P (I like cars!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

merc 270ML silver with SS bullbars and side bars.

really smooth drive.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

matt black v8 swb landrover-i rebuilt the engine from just the casings up-shame i cant afford to run it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Subaru Impreza WRX, Land Rover Freelander (Don't ask, seemed like a good idea at the time)! & just bought a V8 Discovery today, going in for gas conversion asap!


----------



## Munchie (Sep 4, 2005)

stumpy said:


> Subaru Impreza WRX, Land Rover Freelander (Don't ask, seemed like a good idea at the time)! & just bought a V8 Discovery today, going in for gas conversion asap!


Get a pump and fill from a bottle of Propane, i have several customers who do this, Way cheaper again!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi all

have a BMW 325i SE with a few tastefull M3 extras including the meatiest sounding exhaust i've ever heard! best car i've ever had and wouldnt change her (gail :lol: ) for the world!

its a 92 plate, as i prefer the old shape, with just over a 100k on the clock but it's had a lot of money spent on it and been well looked after and still goes like s**t off a stick!

servicing and parts are a bit costly but worth every penny especially when you've had a bad day! just jump in and tear up the roads for 5 mins and hey presto happy days again!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I just bought an Audi A4 1.8T Sport Avant, its 190BHP as standard, just over a year old in mauritius blue and I love it. I've bought the matt silver door mirrors like off the RS4 and a set of black rear lights.

I'm going to get it chipped and a re-circulating valve for the turbo and a larger intercooler. That'll take it up to around the 260 mark with an induction kit. I'll put a set of springs on it and that'll do. Its discreet as fukk.

My Mrs just wrote off her Smart Passion with full leather and everything else you can think of for something the size of an Emu egg! She now has my 96 VW Golf Gti colour concept which I love too, its been dropped a cpl of inches and is on RS4 allows now the arches are rolled.

I could spend every penny I ever own on cars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

just a crappy vw polo! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

just a crappy vw polo! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

Triumph Rocket III and a Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

Toyota Carrina for me.


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Extreme,

My Missus has a Smart Passion...f*kin' quality lil cars!

The Brabus 42 Conv. was awesome for such a tiny motor!!!

Only thing is they understeer like a thing that understeers a lot! At this years London to Brighton Smart Run there were 1500ish Smarts, from standard 42Pulses' to tricked up Roadsters but no V6 Brabus Roadsters this time : (


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

I work for Mercedes Benz, I'm their warranty paperwork driver. I drive between four different depots picking up and dropping off warranty stuff. (Big money).

Unfortunatley for 14 months I had to drive a Smart ForTwo (Passion & Pulse models). I drive 250 miles a day, 6 days a week. I will never, EVER use a Smart car unless I am forced to. They're f***in' shite! :lol:


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello Mate,

See what you're saying there Bud, but they are designed as a city car and not for 250 mile round trips!

Obviously a CLS or S Class is going to be different to a Smart.

Surely as someone who works for MB you should be publicly praising DaimlerChrysler product?

: )


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

LM6000 said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> See what you're saying there Bud, but they are designed as a city car and not for 250 mile round trips!
> 
> ...


Not since they haven't made MB any profits whatsoever (and still haven't) and MB have had to bail them out twice. They should drop them ASAP and concentrate on the MB range.


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Erm, OK!

MB do not own Smart, they are both brands of DaimlerChrysler.

Should DaimlerChrysler purely concentrate on the MB brand and ignore Chrysler Jeep, Western Star, Dodge etc,etc,etc?

I don't want to get into a slanging match Mate, but it is my belief that if you work for a company then you should publicly praise that company and it's products not run them down - after all pretty much none of us know each other in person here...you never know who could be reading....Hello Dieter Zetsche!

: )


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

I work in a bodyshop spraying crash damaged cars for insurance companies and have worked on pretty much every car from 5000 up to prestige cars and so far these are my top three worst ever cars for what you pay!

1. LOTUS

2. ASTON MARTIN

3. TVR

They are turds in a pretty wrapper! And I've polished quite a few turds!

Hate to say this cos I HATE THEM!!! but porsches and bently's are very well built and you get what you pay (Did I just say that?!)

P.s. Two professors came into our workplace in a smart car  wanting minor work done. Its badge read "Smart Arse" :-D

J


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

I got a Toyota MR2 Turbo, but i have blown the engine in that!

and i got a 04 Seat Leon


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

Drive a Peugeot 407 (company car) and a Vectra Challenge Race car on the track 8)


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Renault Clio 1.8 16v Mk1


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Renault Clio 1.8 16v Mk1


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

Scooby gone, pick up the Ducati 996 on Sunday!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

i drive a nissan serena mpv :?

but then again untill i sell my other baby and when the kids at school im on this beast


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

Is that an early GSXR1100?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

yep it was i built it myself 7/11 goes well but a bitt hairy in the wet :lol: but fun,be sad to see it go,but then i can build another :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice one, I remember the 7/11 fad years ago. Perfect combination between power and handling at the time.

What are you after next time? The guy that I got mine off is getting a new GSXR1000 :shock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

im goin back to choppers so thats what ill be gettin next,well should that be buildin :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

2001 Ducati 996


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

I want one of them. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

lucky basterd


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

Very nice mate  Nymphostrada kit 

Are you gonna keep with the remus or stick on some termignomi's

Is that dunlops on there too! Get rid of them and get some diablo's or some pilots


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

o u lucky sod,i'd love to get my grinder and welder to one of them :wink: o it would make a great streetfighter :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

devilsquest said:


> o u lucky sod,i'd love to get my grinder and welder to one of them :wink: o it would make a great streetfighter :lol:


Thats exactly what my bro would do!

I say keep the plastic, it'll be your saviour at 130mph+ ;-D

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh bugger!

Wrote the Discovery off on Saturday on snow / ice.

Worse still, the car is still registered in England and my insurance company are going to take it back to England to do a valuation and I never told them I had a LPG conversion done!!! 

I'm now shitting it they will try and worm out of coughing up the dough.

Pics to follow (just for you all to laugh at :lol: )


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

L reg renault clio 1.4

first car


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my beast


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

nice one cal,,wife will not let me have one


----------



## Alex Ardenti (Jan 8, 2006)

Hummer H2!

More junk in the trunk....

www.alexardenti.com


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i would luuuuuurve a hummer-swap? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

90' Nissan 300zx

My baby 8)


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

I got a Toyota celica GT4 WRC, ive had a couple of them and decided that its time to crank up the power, so ive started to invest in the parts needed to produce some serious grunt, when all is done the car will be good for 450bhp, i got the turbo kit from a group buy from a car club im a member of, some other guys have had in excess of the 450bhp but i want to keep it reliable and was advised that it would handle 450bhp very comfortably, got a way to go yet but it will come good in the end :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice looks bro, don't see too many of those around here but they def stand out when I see one pass.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

thats mint mate, i love them, ,bet that number plate cost a fair few bob aswell lol, nice one bud :wink:


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

TheGuvnor said:


> thats mint mate, i love them, ,bet that number plate cost a fair few bob aswell lol, nice one bud :wink:


lol plates were 14 from quick fit :lol: , ive edited it because the corner was broken off :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

PMSL


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

lmao


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Four wheel drive, new chunky tyres and bloody french roads covered in snow and ice.....................bloody French!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

stumpy m8 of late theres been alot of posts in the wrong section,,,i beleve this to be the wrong section for your post cos this is what do u drive,,,well u ant drivein that bugger any where r u m8 pmsl :lol:


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:lol: LMAO


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

I new I'd get loads of sympathy off you guys! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

well u can count on us bud  lmao


----------



## FatGuyHat1466867923 (Apr 3, 2005)

saxo! And no im not a chav!!!


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

A bicycle :mrgreen:


----------



## GSP1466867953 (Jan 7, 2009)

Mondeo Diesel


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've got an Audi S3, VW Transporter 2.5TDi and Vauxhall Corsa 1.3CDTi, the vans belong to Extreme Nutrition tho.

The Audi is going in to get tuned, I'm hoping to get it up to nearer 400BHP from 265BHP. It should still be good for getting the power down thanks to the Quattro system.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

get a pic of the transporter up Doug,its totally A-Team!!!


----------



## GammaRadiation (Mar 21, 2009)

BMW 3 series 52plate - racing red


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

1.8 vauxhall caverlier hehehe, not insured on it atm tho


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

no car my lady drives me when i need moving lol lol lol why drive yourself when someone will do it for you


----------



## smurf (Jul 27, 2006)

Ive got a Honda Civic Type-R (EP3 model 2001-2006) Anniversary Edition.

Few mods on it, taking it from 197bhp 145lb torque to 243bhp 182lb torque.

Its my baby, currenty looking at buying a buel xb9s


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

i seriously need to learn how to drive


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> i seriously need to learn how to drive


Me 2. Im 18 in August. I want A POLO slammed with deep dish wheels 

Favourite car: Nissan Skyline r33


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Ive got a Xsara VTR, wasn't my first choice what I was looking for. But was an absolute bargain so couldn't say no.


----------



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

I drive an old Mondeo.


----------

